# HAUNTED RADIO'S VALENTINE'S DAY SHOW: get out, nun, my bloody valentine, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we celebrate Valentine's Day with news on The Nun, Get Out, and more!!

Then, we review the 1981 slasher film 'My Bloody Valentine' and then our Demonic DJ spins you around the 'Vortex' with two Valentine's Day songs. All of this and so much more on the February 14 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-021418.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

